# speaker box



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

hi there,

i'm thinking of making a box for my 12" pioneer speaker. originally i picked this one up with only one 12" speaker but i want to add one more 12" speaker in one unit. i would like to make one my self if possible because my 1998 toyota rav4 with 2 door, my trunk space is only limited. i have been looking around for the size. thought about it and made my decission to make one. please anyone to direct me to where to start. 13" deep x 30" wide and maybe 12" high idon't know if this is right. also about the box i have seen with a hole openning and without a hole opening what is the difference between the two. i like loud sound. thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

namyenruoj said:


> hi there,
> 
> i'm thinking of making a box for my 12" pioneer speaker. originally i picked this one up with only one 12" speaker but i want to add one more 12" speaker in one unit. i would like to make one my self if possible because my 1998 toyota rav4 with 2 door, my trunk space is only limited. i have been looking around for the size. thought about it and made my decission to make one. please anyone to direct me to where to start. 13" deep x 30" wide and maybe 12" high idon't know if this is right. also about the box i have seen with a hole openning and without a hole opening what is the difference between the two. i like loud sound. thanks



Hey!
Here's a link to Pioneer, find yer speaker and they will give you the dimensions for best sound quality. Always leave extra room for the spacer between speakers, and the openings are "ports" usually a six inch port on one side and a four inch on the other. I used to use odd peaces of PVC pipe to make them with.........
The specs for yer speaker will tell you exactly what size ports and where to place them.The box can be smaller then they will suggest, but it will give you a good idea of what your looking for. 
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

thanks


----------

